# Bucky pictures!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd like to share my photo of my Kashi showing his "bucky" teeth.

Anyone else have photos of their hedgies bearing their teeth?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

love the teeth 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> love the teeth
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/


My gosh, the first picture of Sweetie is hilarious/precious
That has got to be the ultimate "grr" face ever xD


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

They're too cute when they do that. Quillamina can only bare one tooth at me as, unfortunately, one of her canines broke a long time ago. I'm not even sure when that happened, really, but it's pretty obvious that the tooth isn't the length it should be.


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Teehee, those are great you guys! that gives me a project! Off to document their lil teethies! They always remind of like a bat! Lol


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I always call them vampire teeth. 

Sela Quigley doesn't have either of his teeth. He lost them before we got him and we don't know why. So no teeth documenting for me. Instead he has little old man face.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

All the toofer pictures are wonderful!!!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> Quigley doesn't have either of his teeth.


Aw, poor little fella! As long as it doesn't bother him or impede his ability to eat, though, I guess it's not a huge problem.

Oh, I know! You can get him some little hedgepiggy dentures!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Sela said:


> hedgielover said:
> 
> 
> > Quigley doesn't have either of his teeth.
> ...


lol I'd have to find a hedgie dentist to make the dentures first. :lol:

It doesn't impede his eating, he still insists on eating only hard food, and he has most of his other teeth. In his old home he had a water bottle and they gave him rawhide so I'm pretty sure one or both of those things caused him to loose his teeth.

This is the best picture I have that shows his lack of teeth.

[attachment=0:53kqkbll]Quigley eating pants 2.jpg[/attachment:53kqkbll]


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

This is Stub's vampire impression. XD


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear god, Stub really does look like a bloodsucker there. <3 Too cute.

@hedgielover: Yeah, I see what you mean. Poor little fella, even if it doesn't bother him now, I bet it hurt a lot when it happened.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm convinced each hedgie has a unique way of bearing their teeth, I'd love to see some more pictures ^-^


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/phot ... 6142726535

love that lone tooth


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?pid=404286&id=100000194501315&fbid=139566142726535
> 
> love that lone tooth


Won't let me look 
If you do right click an option for "copy image location" should appear. You should post that link and everyone should be able to see then


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

> This is Stub's vampire impression. XD


I call them vampire teeth too!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Harvey the Blondie Bear:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:

Harvey's such a cutie 

I have yet to take a photo of Kashi showing his upper teeth


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

That picture of Harvey is absolutely fabulous. He couldn't be cuter. <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That has to be one of my favorite Harvey pictures! We tried to get some of Cholla last night - little guy wouldn't stop squirming! Got a couple blurry ones, but we'll have to try again another time. Didn't realize how many teeth he had!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Harvey kind of looks like he's smiling! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Harvey kind of looks like he's smiling! :mrgreen:


He probably is. <3 Loki grins at me all the time, hedgies definitely have expressive little faces.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 785715390/


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

[attachment=0:3nmbea98]lunapic_127891108946141_1.jpg[/attachment:3nmbea98]


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

lane_m said:


> [attachment=0:3cc44xw8]lunapic_127891108946141_1.jpg[/attachment:3cc44xw8]


he's real furry! 

what is that thingy on the right? is that part of his setup?


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> lane_m said:
> 
> 
> > [attachment=0:1r23zydy]lunapic_127891108946141_1.jpg[/attachment:1r23zydy]
> ...


It's his summer house. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... oduct+Type

In the winter he sleeps in a fleece cube, but he likes to sleep in his summer house right now which is cooler. Either there or under his liner :roll:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Cute pics everyone.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

OK - I know it's been a month since we started this thread. But I FINALLY got a picture of Cholla's teefers!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LOL The second one is hilarious :lol:
What was sillly Cholla doing there?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

How did you manage to get that second picture?! It's so cool! :mrgreen:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> OK - I know it's been a month since we started this thread. But I FINALLY got a picture of Cholla's teefers!


the. second. pic. SO hilarious!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He was laughing! :lol: Just kidding. He was eating a treat. Quickly too, he's all blurry.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

PJM, those are adorable! I agree, the second one is hilarious.

It seems I can't get anything *but* bucky pictures with Inky. Every time the camera turns on, he sticks his little nose as high as he can in the air... CHEESE!!! (sorry if you've seen some of these before)



















Look closely! The teef are there!




























snarfle face!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> PJM, those are adorable! I agree, the second one is hilarious.
> 
> It seems I can't get anything *but* bucky pictures with Inky. Every time the camera turns on, he sticks his little nose as high as he can in the air... CHEESE!!! (sorry if you've seen some of these before)
> 
> ...


Inky is so funny.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

What a photogenic hedgie Inky is


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love those Inky pictures! The first 2 made me laugh! That's how my little brothers looked in all of our family portraits!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hey LG - thought Inky needed something to go with that big toothy smile! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, that is great! Maybe I should get Inky a job serving champagne at fancy parties... :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Hahaha, that is great! Maybe I should get Inky a job serving champagne at fancy parties... :lol:


"here's your champagne, ma'am. and i took the liberty of offering you a worm with it, to really bring out its delicate taste. please don't scream."


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> "here's your champagne, ma'am. and i took the liberty of offering you a worm with it, to really bring out its delicate taste. please don't scream."


LOL!! Hey, if it's good enough for tequila...


----------

